# GT5 updates??? They take AGES!!!



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Is my playstation broke? I haven't played GT5 for a few weeks now but fancied a go of it today. Just turned it on and its telling me i need to download the latest update. Clicked ok and its telling me 625 minutes!!! :doublesho

WTF is a matter with it? Its rising as im looking at it now! 657...662...669!

Is my internet playing up?

At this moment in time, i'll get to play it in 11hrs 40mins!


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Any updates I have done have not taken any longer than 5 mins, so I guess you have a problem with your internet connection.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

That does seem a bit of a long time for an update.
The last one i did (update 1.05) took about 10mins to download. That was doing it wireless, so it could be a problem with your internet.
If you can cancel the download, do that and try it a bit later on.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Or, how about i smash the poxy thing up!

I got the house to myself too!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine took the thick end of 2 hours, however on my last broadband speed test I'm only getting just over 1meg


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine took about 20 minutes on an 8mb connection with loads of other stuff going on! It's not that large a file, only 608mb, but for a game update it is fairly big.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont understand what you all are going on about. How do i see my connection speed? Its wireless by the way


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

dean j said:


> I dont understand what you all are going on about. How do i see my connection speed? Its wireless by the way


www.speedtest.net

Here's my results:



Click 'Copy Forum Code' and then paste it here :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I really am going to have to look into changing my provider.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

mines fine  laptop desktop and ps3 running

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mines ok too, ps3 running & laptop, my laptop is quite old which is what i done the test on, ps3 is wired and is much faster at a shade over 40mb


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The last update (1.05) took a similar time to what yours is saying.

Just done the speed test - only my laptop is on:



BT will be getting a lovely phonecall soon - i think the parents are paying for 8MB


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I an doing it on my phone, it's 5.68 but the ping is 100-200 miles away? All yours seem to be closer?


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I somehow feel screwed for a 28mbps DSL line. But living 1.5 miles away from the DSLAM doesn't help


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

1.5hrs before i could play got it for Christmas now i want a wheel, thinking logitech GT


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
I was looking for one of those today but couldn't find one for love nor money


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I got one of those wheels for christmas  Still in the box as i haven't had a chance to play it since


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

pooma said:


> ^^
> I was looking for one of those today but couldn't find one for love nor money


A Driving Force GT? Are they hard to find? Because that might encourage me to sell mine as I never use it :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Was in the metrocentre and tried all the game shops, and Argos online have none in this area. TBH though I've not looked elsewhere on the net.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Only overpriced ones for sale


----------

